# Labiale Orsato:"Cos'è questa roba?" sul fallo su Calhanoglu.



## admin (27 Aprile 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS, dopo essersi recato al VAR per vedere meglio l'intervento su Calhanoglu in occasione del 2-0 della Lazio, Orsato ha detto:"Ma cos'è questa roba?" riferendosi alla chiamata della stessa VAR che lo aveva spinto a rivedere l'episodio. L'arbitro è apparso stizzito.

Per il quotidiano in edicola, il fallo c'era e l'arbitro doveva annullare la rete.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2323243 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, dopo essersi recato al VAR per vedere meglio l'intervento su Calhanoglu in occasione del 2-0 della Lazio, Orsato ha detto:"Ma cos'è questa roba?" riferendosi alla chiamata della stessa VAR che lo aveva spinto a rivedere l'episodio. L'arbitro è apparso stizzito.
> 
> Per il quotidiano in edicola, il fallo c'era e l'arbitro doveva annullare la rete.



Un sicario.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2323243 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, dopo essersi recato al VAR per vedere meglio l'intervento su Calhanoglu in occasione del 2-0 della Lazio, Orsato ha detto:"Ma cos'è questa roba?" riferendosi alla chiamata della stessa VAR che lo aveva spinto a rivedere l'episodio. L'arbitro è apparso stizzito.
> 
> Per il quotidiano in edicola, il fallo c'era e l'arbitro doveva annullare la rete.



"Oh si, Orsato, rubaci la partita. Come ci fai godere" cit dirigenza in tribuna.


----------



## Andris (27 Aprile 2021)

settimana prossima ritorna alla domenica sportiva a spiegare tutto dai


----------



## Devil man (27 Aprile 2021)

ma io mi chiedo perché bisogna rimanere in questa serie A dove ci fanno questo schifo.. dove veniamo disprezzati e derisi... Viva DAZN e viva La Super Lega ..E poi dopo la partita, Calabria era piangere in mezzo al campo mentre Gigio invece rideva crepapelle, ma cosa ridi... ma non ti fai schifo??? e chiedi 10-12 milioni...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Aprile 2021)

Maldini stia zitto mi raccomando...


----------



## darden (27 Aprile 2021)

Devil man;2323293 ha scritto:


> ma io mi chiedo perché bisogna rimanere in questa serie A dove ci fanno questo schifo.. dove veniamo disprezzati e derisi... Viva DAZN e viva La Super Lega ..E poi dopo la partita, Calabria era piangere in mezzo al campo mentre Gigio invece rideva crepapelle, ma cosa ridi... ma non ti fai schifo??? e chiedi 10-12 milioni...


Ma infatti magari ci fosse la Superlega.. anche senza di noi ma almeno distruggiamo questo schifo... la cosa che mi fa più rabbia non sarà che non ci andremo noi in CL ma ci andrà uno tra lotito e ADL che sono due truffaldini..

Davide l'ho rivalutato alla grande quest'anno.. è uno dei pochi che ci crede sempre fino alla fine e si vede che ci mette l'anima in ogni situazione.. lui è un vero cuore rossonero e per me dovrebbe essere il Capitano


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2323243 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, dopo essersi recato al VAR per vedere meglio l'intervento su Calhanoglu in occasione del 2-0 della Lazio, Orsato ha detto:"Ma cos'è questa roba?" riferendosi alla chiamata della stessa VAR che lo aveva spinto a rivedere l'episodio. L'arbitro è apparso stizzito.
> 
> Per il quotidiano in edicola, il fallo c'era e l'arbitro doveva annullare la rete.



Malafede pura.
Sempre gli stessi sono.


----------



## Giofa (27 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2323243 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, dopo essersi recato al VAR per vedere meglio l'intervento su Calhanoglu in occasione del 2-0 della Lazio, Orsato ha detto:"Ma cos'è questa roba?" riferendosi alla chiamata della stessa VAR che lo aveva spinto a rivedere l'episodio. L'arbitro è apparso stizzito.
> 
> Per il quotidiano in edicola, il fallo c'era e l'arbitro doveva annullare la rete.



Una vergogna; la dirigenza deve pretendere un chiarimento ufficiale. Non sarebbe cambiato nulla, ma bisogna pretendere arbitri equi, tanto a farci del male ci pensiamo già da soli


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2021)

solo io ho visto che tornando indietro manda a fare in culo qualcuno??

e secondo me era quello al VAR.


----------



## mark (27 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2323243 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, dopo essersi recato al VAR per vedere meglio l'intervento su Calhanoglu in occasione del 2-0 della Lazio, Orsato ha detto:"Ma cos'è questa roba?" riferendosi alla chiamata della stessa VAR che lo aveva spinto a rivedere l'episodio. L'arbitro è apparso stizzito.
> 
> Per il quotidiano in edicola, il fallo c'era e l'arbitro doveva annullare la rete.



Questo è palese che sia un esempio chiarissimo di malafede, non è possibile una cosa del genere. Secondo me è chiaramente una ripicca per la super league


----------



## bmb (27 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2323319 ha scritto:


> solo io ho visto che tornando indietro manda a fare in culo qualcuno??
> 
> e secondo me era quello al VAR.



Domenica pomeriggio da Firenze è arrivato un bonifico a sei zeri.


Però in ogni caso mettiamoci d'accordo: qua dentro siamo tutti schifati da come siamo trattati, arbitri, federazioni, UEFA, FIFA, giornalisti ecc.. però non ci stava neanche bene la Superlega. Allora domanda: come pensate di uscirne? Ci hanno fatto fuori dalla CL anche quest'anno, quando nonostante un girone di ritorno orrido, ce la saremmo meritata al netto di una rosa inferiore e di una serie di episodi arbitrali, infortuni, covid, pali, sfighe assurdi. L'abbiamo toccata da vicino, molto vicino. E credo passeranno altre 3-4 stagioni di mediocrità prima di riuscire a toccarla di nuovo così da vicino.


----------



## Mika (27 Aprile 2021)

Devil man;2323293 ha scritto:


> ma io mi chiedo perché bisogna rimanere in questa serie A dove ci fanno questo schifo.. dove veniamo disprezzati e derisi... Viva DAZN e viva La Super Lega ..E poi dopo la partita, Calabria era piangere in mezzo al campo mentre Gigio invece rideva crepapelle, ma cosa ridi... ma non ti fai schifo??? e chiedi 10-12 milioni...



Si ma per due giorni qui si era scandalizzati e si vergognavano del Milan facente parte delle "sporchissima SL", ora si lamentano di Orsato.


----------



## kipstar (27 Aprile 2021)

a me pare inutile anche discuterne.
mi è parso chiaro che la decisione era stata presa.....e anche se è andato a rivederla .... ormai aveva già deciso.....
è un discorso tra arbitro di campo e var.....l'arbitro non voleva nemmeno essere chiamato a rivederlo....a mio avviso.....
partendo dal fatto che era fallo ed era da fischiare a me pare il tipico esempio del perché la var non viene vista bene dagli arbitri....ma da tutti gli altri addetti ai lavori.....si.....
comunque la sfortuna è che ha portato ad un goal.....perché ci sono stati altri falli subiti da hakan che non sono stati fischiati....


imho....


----------



## Giofa (27 Aprile 2021)

bmb;2323340 ha scritto:


> Domenica pomeriggio da Firenze è arrivato un bonifico a sei zeri.
> 
> 
> Però in ogni caso mettiamoci d'accordo: qua dentro siamo tutti schifati da come siamo trattati, arbitri, federazioni, UEFA, FIFA, giornalisti ecc.. però non ci stava neanche bene la Superlega. Allora domanda: come pensate di uscirne? Ci hanno fatto fuori dalla CL anche quest'anno, quando nonostante un girone di ritorno orrido, ce la saremmo meritata al netto di una rosa inferiore e di una serie di episodi arbitrali, infortuni, covid, pali, sfighe assurdi. L'abbiamo toccata da vicino, molto vicino. E credo passeranno altre 3-4 stagioni di mediocrità prima di riuscire a toccarla di nuovo così da vicino.





Mika;2323344 ha scritto:


> Si ma per due giorni qui si era scandalizzati e si vergognavano del Milan facente parte delle "sporchissima SL", ora si lamentano di Orsato.



Il punto è volersi meritare la massima competizione in una sfida leale. Non è che se ci sono magagne in Serie A allora mi faccio andar bene decidere io arbitrariamente che merito di stare al top. Perchè se in qualche vostro commento passato dovessi leggere che abbiamo una rosa da sesto posto mi verrebbe da chiedervi perchè dovremmo fare la superlega. Con questo penso che la cosa migliore sia battersi per un calcio pulito all'interno della Lega e della Uefa; se ritenessi fosse impossibile forse perderei l'interesse nel calcio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Aprile 2021)

Ragazzi come detto anche da Ziliani, dopo una discussione iniziale col turco quel subumano non ci ha fischiato più nulla... Avrà avuto le sue cose nella più onesta delle ipotesi...


----------



## darden (27 Aprile 2021)

Giofa;2323375 ha scritto:


> Il punto è volersi meritare la massima competizione in una sfida leale. Non è che se ci sono magagne in Serie A allora mi faccio andar bene decidere io arbitrariamente che merito di stare al top. Perchè se in qualche vostro commento passato dovessi leggere che abbiamo una rosa da sesto posto mi verrebbe da chiedervi perchè dovremmo fare la superlega. Con questo penso che la cosa migliore sia battersi per un calcio pulito all'interno della Lega e della Uefa; se ritenessi fosse impossibile forse perderei l'interesse nel calcio



Per me se consideri accoppiata Rosa+Allenatore non siamo da sesto posto, ma ce la giochiamo per il 3-4-5 con Napoli-Juve-Atalanta-Lazio... il problema sono gli errori arbitrali e i problemi del calcio italiano.

Perchè al netto degli errori stiamo parlando di un campionato completamente falsato per colpa dei capetti di turno ADL e Lotito, perchè non scordiamoci che per colpa del Napoli sono entrate in gioco le ASL (con i relativi rinvii delle varie partite) e che la Lazio ha falsificato i tamponi..


----------



## clanton (27 Aprile 2021)

kipstar;2323367 ha scritto:


> a me pare inutile anche discuterne.
> mi è parso chiaro che la decisione era stata presa.....e anche se è andato a rivederla .... ormai aveva già deciso.....
> è un discorso tra arbitro di campo e var.....l'arbitro non voleva nemmeno essere chiamato a rivederlo....a mio avviso.....
> partendo dal fatto che era fallo ed era da fischiare a me pare il tipico esempio del perché la var non viene vista bene dagli arbitri....ma da tutti gli altri addetti ai lavori.....si.....
> ...



io ho contato almeno 4/5 falli su Chalanoglu che era penoso di suo ma che non sono stati fischiati ...


----------



## Giofa (27 Aprile 2021)

darden;2323392 ha scritto:


> Per me se consideri accoppiata Rosa+Allenatore non siamo da sesto posto, ma ce la giochiamo per il 3-4-5 con Napoli-Juve-Atalanta-Lazio... il problema sono gli errori arbitrali e i problemi del calcio italiano.
> 
> Perchè al netto degli errori stiamo parlando di un campionato completamente falsato per colpa dei capetti di turno ADL e Lotito, perchè non scordiamoci che per colpa del Napoli sono entrate in gioco le ASL (con i relativi rinvii delle varie partite) e che la Lazio ha falsificato i tamponi..



Assolutamente d'accordo sia sul nostro valore sia sulle porcherie varie delle altre squadre e della classe arbitrale. Ma io preferisco incavolarmi all'interno della Lega


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2021)

bmb;2323340 ha scritto:


> Domenica pomeriggio da Firenze è arrivato un bonifico a sei zeri.
> 
> 
> Però in ogni caso mettiamoci d'accordo: qua dentro siamo tutti schifati da come siamo trattati, arbitri, federazioni, UEFA, FIFA, giornalisti ecc.. però non ci stava neanche bene la Superlega. Allora domanda: come pensate di uscirne? *Ci hanno fatto fuori dalla CL anche quest'anno, quando nonostante un girone di ritorno orrido, ce la saremmo meritata al netto di una rosa inferiore e di una serie di episodi arbitrali, infortuni, covid, pali, sfighe assurdi.* L'abbiamo toccata da vicino, molto vicino. E credo passeranno altre 3-4 stagioni di mediocrità prima di riuscire a toccarla di nuovo così da vicino.



Quando ti fai mettere le palle in testa dallo spezia e perdi 2-0,quando in caso contro l'udinese non riesci a racimolare più di un misero punto,quando contro il Napoli non ottieni neanche un punto e con la sampdoria pareggi 1-1.
Finita qui ?
No,quando in vantaggio di 1-0 ti fai rimontare da un Sassuolo qualunque e ne prendi 2 e quando ti presenti contro la lazioin quelle condizioni pietose....NO,mi spiace,ci siamo autosabotati noi,non gli altri.

E anche se da oggi ci dovessero negare goal regolari,rigori netti e assegnare 1 rigore contro a partita,la colpa è e sarà sempre nostra.
Bastavano 2 vittorie , 2 , per essere ancora in 2° posizione a gustarci la lotta per l'accesso in champions,invece abbiamo completamente mollato.

L'attacco è morto,il centrocampo pure e la difesa si ritrova a vedersela con l'arrembaggio degli avversari,il tutto perchè il centrocampo è completamente collassato,non riescono più a fare niente. 

kessie,,bennacer,chalanoglu non si reggono più in piedi 
Hernandez addirittura ha mollato già da gennaio...


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2323319 ha scritto:


> solo io ho visto che tornando indietro manda a fare in culo qualcuno??
> 
> e secondo me era quello al VAR.



Quando torna in campo fa un gesto come per dire "ma va là" tipo "mi avete chiamato al var per sta sciocchezza".

Praticamente ha fatto passare chalanoglu per un simulatore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2021)

bmb;2323340 ha scritto:


> Domenica pomeriggio da Firenze è arrivato un bonifico a sei zeri.
> 
> 
> Però in ogni caso mettiamoci d'accordo: qua dentro siamo tutti schifati da come siamo trattati, arbitri, federazioni, UEFA, FIFA, giornalisti ecc.. però non ci stava neanche bene la Superlega. Allora domanda: come pensate di uscirne? Ci hanno fatto fuori dalla CL anche quest'anno, quando nonostante un girone di ritorno orrido, ce la saremmo meritata al netto di una rosa inferiore e di una serie di episodi arbitrali, infortuni, covid, pali, sfighe assurdi. L'abbiamo toccata da vicino, molto vicino. E credo passeranno altre 3-4 stagioni di mediocrità prima di riuscire a toccarla di nuovo così da vicino.



io la superlega è l'unica cosa che vorrei. fai tu.
me ne frego della CL quest'anno sinceramente per una miriade di motivi.


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2323422 ha scritto:


> Quando ti fai mettere le palle in testa dallo spezia e perdi 2-0,quando in caso contro l'udinese non riesci a racimolare più di un misero punto,quando contro il Napoli non ottieni neanche un punto e con la sampdoria pareggi 1-1.
> Finita qui ?
> No,quando in vantaggio di 1-0 ti fai rimontare da un Sassuolo qualunque e ne prendi 2 e quando ti presenti contro la lazioin quelle condizioni pietose....NO,mi spiace,ci siamo autosabotati noi,non gli altri.
> 
> ...



a parte che praticamente in tutti i gol che abbiamo preso nelle ultime 3 partite c'è lo zampino di Tomori, ma qua non lo dice nessuno perchè Romagnoli era il male assoluto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2021)

Now i'm here;2323423 ha scritto:


> Quando torna in campo fa un gesto come per dire "ma va là" tipo "mi avete chiamato al var per sta sciocchezza".
> 
> Praticamente ha fatto passare chalanoglu per un simulatore.




ma appunto è assurdo prende in giro quelli del var che lo richiamano per l'errore....


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2021)

egidiopersempre;2323439 ha scritto:


> a parte che praticamente in tutti i gol che abbiamo preso nelle ultime 3 partite c'è lo zampino di Tomori, ma qua non lo dice nessuno perchè Romagnoli era il male assoluto.



1 col genoa,
1 col sassuolo,
1 con la lazio.

ne abbiam presi 6 è.....

quello col sassuolo è colpa anche di dalot, quello della lazio è comunque difficile giocare campo aperto contro correa da ultimo uomo. e l'ha mandato anche sul fondo a tirare, ma con quel cesso di donnarumma segnano da ogni posizione.

adesso va di moda tomori anche nei 3d su orsato..........


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2323243 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, dopo essersi recato al VAR per vedere meglio l'intervento su Calhanoglu in occasione del 2-0 della Lazio, Orsato ha detto:"Ma cos'è questa roba?" riferendosi alla chiamata della stessa VAR che lo aveva spinto a rivedere l'episodio. L'arbitro è apparso stizzito.
> 
> Per il quotidiano in edicola, il fallo c'era e l'arbitro doveva annullare la rete.



Verrà premiato con una semifinale all'europeo


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2323443 ha scritto:


> 1 col genoa,
> 1 col sassuolo,
> 1 con la lazio.
> 
> ...



il primo è colpa sua ... non solo il terzo. Io non ce l'ho con Tomori, ce l'ho con gli haters del giocatore di turno


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2021)

egidiopersempre;2323445 ha scritto:


> il primo è colpa sua ... non solo il terzo. Io non ce l'ho con Tomori, ce l'ho con gli haters del giocatore di turno



per me il 1o no. palla persa malamente da bennacer e uno ti si butta nello spazio ai 200 all'ora. per me non è un errore da segnalare.
anche donnarumma si è fatto dribblare come un pollastro vallespluga andando in terra 2 minuti in anticipo, per dire.


----------



## bmb (27 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2323437 ha scritto:


> io la superlega è l'unica cosa che vorrei. fai tu.
> me ne frego della CL quest'anno sinceramente per una miriade di motivi.



So come la pensi, il mio era un commento generale. Sembra che siamo gli unici ad aver buttato punti per strada, ma anche la Juve ha perso col Benevento, il Napoli con lo Spezia o l'Atalanta che ha perso punti in maniera quantomeno rocambolesca. La differenza è che loro non hanno subito torti enormi come i nostri, o combattuto tutto l'anno con infortuni, covid e pali.


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2323455 ha scritto:


> per me il 1o no. palla persa malamente da bennacer e uno ti si butta nello spazio ai 200 all'ora. per me non è un errore da segnalare.
> anche donnarumma si è fatto dribblare come un pollastro vallespluga andando in terra 2 minuti in anticipo, per dire.



è stato pollo a andargli contro e non aspettare,creando il buco. stesso errore del terzo. comunque ripeto, io non ce l'ho con Tomori. Fosse stato qualcun altro lo avrebbero crocifisso. Theo, per dire, tranne forse 10 partite ha fatto tutto l'anno, ma nessuno ce l'ha con lui perchè è l'idolo dei tifosi. Ibra ci ha buttato fuori dalla coppa Italia con la sceneggiata con Lukaku, con il Parma ci stava facendo ******* la partita, ma tutto bene. Stessa cosa con Donnarumma, come dici tu. E' quello che ci fa guadagnare 10-15 punti a campionato cit.


----------



## Goro (27 Aprile 2021)

egidiopersempre;2323467 ha scritto:


> è stato pollo a andargli contro e non aspettare,creando il buco. stesso errore del terzo. comunque ripeto, io non ce l'ho con Tomori. Fosse stato qualcun altro lo avrebbero crocifisso. Theo, per dire, tranne forse 10 partite ha fatto ****** tutto l'anno, ma nessuno ce l'ha con lui perchè è l'idolo dei tifosi. Ibra ci ha buttato fuori dalla coppa Italia con la sceneggiata con Lukaku, con il Parma ci stava facendo ******* la partita, ma tutto bene. Stessa cosa con Donnarumma, come dici tu. E' quello che ci fa guadagnare 10-15 punti a campionato cit.



Purtroppo hai ragione, i nostri "eroi" ci hanno tradito nei momenti decisivi...


----------



## davoreb (27 Aprile 2021)

arbitraggio assurdo. c'erano anche due secondi giallo (uno ad acerbi ed uno a savic).

l'arbitraggio delle ultime giornate + l'acquisto di mandzukic invece di una punta rischiano di farci perdere la cl.


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Aprile 2021)

kipstar;2323367 ha scritto:


> a me pare inutile anche discuterne.
> mi è parso chiaro che la decisione era stata presa.....e anche se è andato a rivederla .... ormai aveva già deciso.....
> è un discorso tra arbitro di campo e var.....l'arbitro non voleva nemmeno essere chiamato a rivederlo....a mio avviso.....
> partendo dal fatto che era fallo ed era da fischiare a me pare il tipico esempio del perché la var non viene vista bene dagli arbitri....ma da tutti gli altri addetti ai lavori.....si.....
> ...



A mio modo di vedere la var esiste.
Per cui un errore come quello di ieri è intollerabile, errori così dovrebbero portare alla revoca immediata del patentino.
Il vero problema del var è che gli arbitri che continuano a sbagliare non hanno conseguenze.
Il problema è che il sistema vuole che i risultati siano manipolabili.


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Aprile 2021)

egidiopersempre;2323467 ha scritto:


> è stato pollo a andargli contro e non aspettare,creando il buco. stesso errore del terzo. comunque ripeto, io non ce l'ho con Tomori. Fosse stato qualcun altro lo avrebbero crocifisso. Theo, per dire, tranne forse 10 partite ha fatto ****** tutto l'anno, ma nessuno ce l'ha con lui perchè è l'idolo dei tifosi. Ibra ci ha buttato fuori dalla coppa Italia con la sceneggiata con Lukaku, con il Parma ci stava facendo ******* la partita, ma tutto bene. Stessa cosa con Donnarumma, come dici tu. E' quello che ci fa guadagnare 10-15 punti a campionato cit.



Theo in avanti è un grande, ma in difesa deve migliorare tantissimo se vuole diventare uno dei migliori terzini del mondo.
Lo vedrei meglio in un 3-5-2.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2021)

bmb;2323465 ha scritto:


> So come la pensi, il mio era un commento generale. Sembra che siamo gli unici ad aver buttato punti per strada, ma anche la Juve ha perso col Benevento, il Napoli con lo Spezia o l'Atalanta che ha perso punti in maniera quantomeno rocambolesca. La differenza è che loro non hanno subito torti enormi come i nostri, o combattuto tutto l'anno con infortuni, covid e pali.



siamo a pari punti quindi appunto i punti li han persi tutti.
per essere onesti credo che tra tutte solo il napoli ha punti in più (tanti) per regali assortiti.
noi per dire bene o male abbiamo i punti che meritiamo. ieri per dire avremmo comunque perso secondo me. questo non significa che ci si dovrebbe far sentire perchè questi torti non van bene.
i pali fan parte del gioco, ed anche gli infortuni, soprattutto se hai una rosa corta e giochi la EL al giovedì. anche roma e napoli son stati falciati.

il nostro problema tattico è che giochiamo senza punte. più facile di così...
ed oltre a questo abbiamo un problema di gestione immenso che tutti sottovalutano secondo me.


----------



## CIppO (27 Aprile 2021)

claudiop77;2323508 ha scritto:


> A mio modo di vedere la var esiste.
> Per cui un errore come quello di ieri è intollerabile, errori così dovrebbero portare alla revoca immediata del patentino.
> Il vero problema del var è che gli arbitri che continuano a sbagliare non hanno conseguenze.
> *Il problema è che il sistema vuole che i risultati siano manipolabili.*



Va bene ritiriamo la squadra allora.
È una cospirazione totale a danno del Milan pare, oggi a quale sistema ci riferiamo? Ieri ho letto ritorsione UEFA, FIGC e anche di danno a favore della Juve. Sono molto spaesato a riguardo e vorrei capirne davvero di più. Allora forse è meglio staccarci e andare a giocare la Superleague dove la dirigenza della Juve, ah no aspé...


----------



## Swaitak (27 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2323243 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, dopo essersi recato al VAR per vedere meglio l'intervento su Calhanoglu in occasione del 2-0 della Lazio, Orsato ha detto:"Ma cos'è questa roba?" riferendosi alla chiamata della stessa VAR che lo aveva spinto a rivedere l'episodio. L'arbitro è apparso stizzito.
> 
> Per il quotidiano in edicola, il fallo c'era e l'arbitro doveva annullare la rete.



dagli autori del fallo di Pjanic


----------



## sampapot (27 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2323422 ha scritto:


> .......
> kessie,,bennacer,chalanoglu non si reggono più in piedi
> Hernandez addirittura ha mollato già da gennaio...



eh ci credo...per colpa del ramadam non mangiano e non bevono per ore!!! correre per 90 minuti già non è una passeggiata...figuriamoci se poi non mangi per ore
Theo probabilmente ha tirato troppo il collo nei mesi scorsi...ora potrebbe avere un calo fisiologico...oppure ha una crisi sentimentale che lo ha demoralizzato (ho sentito anche questi pettegolezzi...saranno veri?)


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (27 Aprile 2021)

beh.. semplice.. se non è malafede allora va squalificato 10 giornate, con un errore del genere
se non sei in malafede non puoi svolgere la professione di arbitro neanche in serie C...


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2323243 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, dopo essersi recato al VAR per vedere meglio l'intervento su Calhanoglu in occasione del 2-0 della Lazio, Orsato ha detto:"Ma cos'è questa roba?" riferendosi alla chiamata della stessa VAR che lo aveva spinto a rivedere l'episodio. L'arbitro è apparso stizzito.
> 
> Per il quotidiano in edicola, il fallo c'era e l'arbitro doveva annullare la rete.



La cosa fastidiosa é che é andato al VAR sapendo già il finale, una presunzione raramente vista. Capisco che quando arbitri PSG-Bayern (oltretutto anche li errori a non finire) e subito dopo ti tocca arbitrare Mandzukic vs Fares é come passare dalla A ai pulcini, pero se la VAR ti chiama fai almeno finta. Mi consolo pensando che la VAR ha fatto il suo. e quindi per l'ennesima volta non riesco a vedere un complotto  .


----------



## sampapot (28 Aprile 2021)

sono curioso di vedere se Orsato verrà sospeso....in caso contrario vorrebbe da pensare che sotto ci sia qualcosa e sebbene contrario, per ripicca riproporrei la super lega alle altre squadre, anche se il progetto sembri definitivamente fallito


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2323616 ha scritto:


> beh.. semplice.. se non è malafede allora va squalificato 10 giornate, con un errore del genere
> se non sei in malafede non puoi svolgere la professione di arbitro neanche in serie C...



Lo manderanno agli europei per premiarlo. Sono anni che vanno avanti così.


----------

